# Tantalum and some unknown chips



## ovidiuanghel (Dec 25, 2012)

I need some information about this chips, i have about 200 pieces and all the gold is under the lid, also i want to know if is PM in the capacitors that i have.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't think anyone can "see" palladium, you have to test for that, as palladium looks like many other metals..

I think the one capacitor you show open in the second picture is a type of "hybrid" which basically has an "mllc" inside it. That type can definitely have a chance for palladium. I don't know about the round type, I still have not tested any, although I have lots of them.

Jim


----------



## maynman1751 (Dec 25, 2012)

The yellow and black rectangles in the jar on the left are tantalum.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 25, 2012)

Ovidiu, there's some good reading on ther matter here!
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=15909&hilit=tantalum#p160145

Take care!
Phil


----------



## etack (Dec 25, 2012)

The ones that you are asking about with Pd are though hole monolithic caps. They would need to be tested for PM's. I would assume that *some *contain PM's of some sort.

Some of your tantalum caps are monolithic this is easy to confuse. A good way to tell is that the Tantalum caps are market on the (+) side with a line or a (+).

Eric


----------



## ovidiuanghel (Dec 26, 2012)

thank you all for helping me, how about the chips? 
anyone process this type?


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi,
What kind of device did you pull the chips from? Do you have any idea of their purpose? All I found out for sure is the chips are made by Telefunken. Searching on the part number just brings up companies offering to sell the chips either new or used. The aftermarket suppliers generally don't even identify what the part is for, but the link below MAY have correct information? If so then it's some sort of real time clock chip which has capability of powering up a device at a set time. The link to a data sheet on this page is no good, since it brings up a different part number. I also found some references to collectors buying them, you might try selling some on Ebay since you'd likely get more there than the gold is worth?

http://www.seekchip.com/icstock-U/U145M.html

Regarding your capacitors...
Those in the two glass jars in the last picture appear to be all or nearly all tantalum capacitors. One thing you will notice with tantalums is they are polarized so the positive side should be marked with a "+" sign, or indicated by the shape.

The components in the second picture are harder to tell. The only ones likely for sure to be tantalum are the 4 or 5 dark green colored ones. The dark red colored ones might be silver-mica. The dull waxy yellowish, brownish, or pinkish colored ones are obviously just ordinary ceramic discs. Most of the others are probably epoxy-dipped ceramics. Some of them could actually be varistors though, and are not even capacitors? Actually I just did a search on those two black components marked SL15 5R007 and they are apparently NTC type Thermistors?

macfixer01


----------



## ovidiuanghel (Dec 26, 2012)

macfixer01 said:


> Hi,
> What kind of device did you pull the chips from? Do you have any idea of their purpose? All I found out for sure is the chips are made by Telefunken. Searching on the part number just brings up companies offering to sell the chips either new or used. The aftermarket suppliers generally don't even identify what the part is for, but the link below MAY have correct information? If so then it's some sort of real time clock chip which has capability of powering up a device at a set time. The link to a data sheet on this page is no good, since it brings up a different part number. I also found some references to collectors buying them, you might try selling some on Ebay since you'd likely get more there than the gold is worth?
> 
> http://www.seekchip.com/icstock-U/U145M.html
> ...



I have no idea about this chips, i got this from someone ho cut the board only whit this chips, the good ones is sold to collectors, also i collect this types of chips and old eproms. All the chips that remain is broken or whit no legs, on a board is about 10 chips


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 26, 2012)

Somewhere on one of the pages I looked at last night the chip type was given as a crosspoint switch, but I hadn't put too much stock in that. The little bit of data these sites occasionally give is so jumbled it's hard to know what to trust. Now that I see several of them mounted on the board, along with that matrix of diodes, some sort of crosspoint switch function seems more logical. I really couldn't see a need for having multiple real time clock chips on a board.

Ok that looks to be correct. I just found another website to search for datasheets which actually works, and the U145M is a crosspoint switch for telephone PABX type uses. I'll attach the datasheet pdf file also.

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/

macfixer01


----------

